# Deep-fried tarantula spider



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the link to the recipe, Copchick and I would like to know what kind of dipping sauce would be best!!

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/deep-fried-tarantula-spider-51184810


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice of the writer to warn people about eating the paired fangs - EWWWWW!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll pass. Thank you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think a big ass pile of deep fried tarantula and horseradish sauce would pair nicely with a bottle of reisling.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The fur gets stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry - EWWWWWWWWWWWWW - that is all.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm reminded of this video:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That just looks delicious, I really want to try some...not.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

No...just no. My marshmallows do not have hair that needs singed off nor do they make noise when they're cooking.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm deathly afraid of spiders and that video about made me lose breakfast


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

With a little seasoning they go down a treat - and they would be coming right back up again............... ROFLMAO Tina - I couldn't agree more! YUK


----------

